
Has smart money abandoned U.S. Web 2.0 companies? - brett
http://venturebeat.com/2007/09/17/has-smart-money-abandoned-us-web-20-companies/
======
pg
The critical mistake in their approach was to use a lame def of web 2.0. If
you define something in terms of the buzzwords that were hot in 2006, it's not
surprising if you see lower numbers of deals in the years before and after.

We haven't seen any decrease in appetite for deals among VCs. If anything an
increase.

In fact, wasn't there just a story saying that valuations had gone up
alarmingly, leading to fears of a second bubble? Higher prices imply higher
demand.

~~~
rms
"rich Internet applications" is definitely my favorite technology.

